# Jumping at the wall?



## betherz_sfa (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello all!

My husband and I adopted Simon - a cute little 4 mo old kitten from our local kill shelter. He is a sweetie pie! He loves to play hide and seek, where he goes into a room and meows until I come in and he hides. Then I "find" him and he comes out and purrs and then runs to another room to start all over. 

My problem is that if he is play "stalking" me (crouched position) and I walk towards him, he will run the opposite direction and jump at the wall. He does this a lot, and I've tried to notice when he is play "stalking" so I don't startle him, but I'm beginning to think he is crazy! Why would he keep jumping at the wall?


----------



## betherz_sfa (Jul 13, 2005)

*Oh yeah...*

I should also add that we've only had him for a few weeks, but he is litter box trained and very sociable. He has a very good personality and is very affectionate. It's just that when he jumps up and attacks the wall, I'm afraid he will hurt himself. This could be just normal kitten behavior?

Thanks!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I used to have a cat the would run up the wall. He'd go racing around the apt. and then fly up the wall in the hallway. We named him Typhoon. Heehee. He didn't actually 'attack' the it though. But it sounds like purrfectly normal kitten behavior to me. They have SO much energy!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I hope so, since my Ariel is two and has been doing it since she was a kitten! She does it when she gets really hyper and starts tearing around the apartment, then she`ll suddenly launch herself at the wall. She gets about three feet up and I`ll hear her nails on the plaster as she goes sliding down. :roll: In two years she`s never hurt herself. I still wonder why she does that though.


----------



## betsy (Jun 18, 2005)

My cat will run so fast that when he takes a sharp turn, he jumps off the wall when he takes the turn if you can imagine that!


----------



## betherz_sfa (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks guys! It sounds like just normal, hyper kitty behavior. I just don't want him to hurt himself or anything! I appreciate the input!


----------

